# Kickstarter UP Board



## Phishfry (Jun 10, 2016)

This is an interesting kickstarter-funded board that seems to be running late. Imagine that.
http://www.up-board.org/
I like the specs.


----------



## tingo (Jun 13, 2016)

Intel seems to be pushing really hard for the SBC / IoT space, there are lots of these "let's take a Raspberry Pi (substitute your favorite SBC here) and replace the SoC / cpu with one made by Intel".
IMHO: nothing new, nothing to see, this will fail due to lack of community and momentum, like the others.
Move on.


----------



## Phishfry (Jul 21, 2016)

Meanwhile ADI announces a dual ethernet Turbot for all your network needs.
http://www.adiengineering.com/products/minnowboard-turbot-duale/

I would prefer mine with Coreboot/Seabios.

Looks like a September release possibly from Netgate.


----------



## Robbykaty (Sep 16, 2016)

Well I tried to load up 11 RC3 on this up board... it hangs on boot with ppc0: to get around that you haft to escape to boot loader... esc key or #3 on keyboard...and type "unset hint.uart.1.at" to get the kernel to fully load... but no eMMC support so you can not see the on-board flash drive ( cannot load the OS onto the eMMC )...only see the usb drive.  Since the usb 3.0 port is not a standard usb 3 port it is hard to get usb 3 speeds... so you are stuck at usb 2.0 speed...  For all the people out their who want to try and load it up... I do not have time to get passed this point... others might...

`dmesg` from UpBoard


```
root@db:/tmp # cat upboard.dmesg
Copyright (c) 1992-2016 The FreeBSD Project.
Copyright (c) 1979, 1980, 1983, 1986, 1988, 1989, 1991, 1992, 1993, 1994
        The Regents of the University of California. All rights reserved.
FreeBSD is a registered trademark of The FreeBSD Foundation.
FreeBSD 11.0-RC3 #0 r305786: Wed Sep 14 02:19:25 UTC 2016
    root@releng2.nyi.freebsd.org:/usr/obj/usr/src/sys/GENERIC amd64
FreeBSD clang version 3.8.0 (tags/RELEASE_380/final 262564) (based on LLVM 3.8.0)
VT(efifb): resolution 1920x1200
CPU: Intel(R) Atom(TM) x5-Z8350  CPU @ 1.44GHz (1440.00-MHz K8-class CPU)
  Origin="GenuineIntel"  Id=0x406c4  Family=0x6  Model=0x4c  Stepping=4
  Features=0xbfebfbff<FPU,VME,DE,PSE,TSC,MSR,PAE,MCE,CX8,APIC,SEP,MTRR,PGE,MCA,CMOV,PAT,PSE36,CLFLUSH,DTS,ACPI,MMX,FXSR,SSE,SSE2,SS,HTT,TM,PBE>
  Features2=0x43d8e3bf<SSE3,PCLMULQDQ,DTES64,MON,DS_CPL,VMX,EST,TM2,SSSE3,CX16,xTPR,PDCM,SSE4.1,SSE4.2,MOVBE,POPCNT,TSCDLT,AESNI,RDRAND>
  AMD Features=0x28100800<SYSCALL,NX,RDTSCP,LM>
  AMD Features2=0x101<LAHF,Prefetch>
  Structured Extended Features=0x2282<TSCADJ,SMEP,ERMS,NFPUSG>
  VT-x: PAT,HLT,MTF,PAUSE,EPT,UG,VPID
  TSC: P-state invariant, performance statistics
real memory  = 4294967296 (4096 MB)
avail memory = 3434336256 (3275 MB)
Event timer "LAPIC" quality 600
ACPI APIC Table: <ALASKA A M I >
WARNING: L1 data cache covers less APIC IDs than a core
0 < 1
FreeBSD/SMP: Multiprocessor System Detected: 4 CPUs
FreeBSD/SMP: 1 package(s) x 4 core(s)
ioapic0 <Version 2.0> irqs 0-114 on motherboard
random: entropy device external interface
kbd1 at kbdmux0
netmap: loaded module
module_register_init: MOD_LOAD (vesa, 0xffffffff8101c950, 0) error 19
random: registering fast source Intel Secure Key RNG
random: fast provider: "Intel Secure Key RNG"
cryptosoft0: <software crypto> on motherboard
acpi0: <ALASKA A M I > on motherboard
acpi0: Power Button (fixed)
unknown: I/O range not supported
cpu0: <ACPI CPU> on acpi0
cpu1: <ACPI CPU> on acpi0
cpu2: <ACPI CPU> on acpi0
cpu3: <ACPI CPU> on acpi0
attimer0: <AT timer> port 0x40-0x43,0x50-0x53 irq 0 on acpi0
Timecounter "i8254" frequency 1193182 Hz quality 0
Event timer "i8254" frequency 1193182 Hz quality 100
atrtc0: <AT realtime clock> port 0x70-0x77 on acpi0
atrtc0: Warning: Couldn't map I/O.
Event timer "RTC" frequency 32768 Hz quality 0
hpet0: <High Precision Event Timer> iomem 0xfed00000-0xfed003ff irq 8 on acpi0
Timecounter "HPET" frequency 14318180 Hz quality 950
Event timer "HPET" frequency 14318180 Hz quality 450
Event timer "HPET1" frequency 14318180 Hz quality 440
Event timer "HPET2" frequency 14318180 Hz quality 440
Timecounter "ACPI-safe" frequency 3579545 Hz quality 850
acpi_timer0: <24-bit timer at 3.579545MHz> port 0x408-0x40b on acpi0
pcib0: <ACPI Host-PCI bridge> port 0xcf8-0xcff on acpi0
pci0: <ACPI PCI bus> on pcib0
vgapci0: <VGA-compatible display> port 0xf000-0xf03f mem 0xa0000000-0xa0ffffff,0x80000000-0x9fffffff at device 2.0 on pci0
vgapci0: Boot video device
xhci0: <XHCI (generic) USB 3.0 controller> mem 0xa1700000-0xa170ffff at device 20.0 on pci0
xhci0: 32 bytes context size, 64-bit DMA
usbus0 on xhci0
pci0: <serial bus, USB> at device 22.0 (no driver attached)
pci0: <encrypt/decrypt> at device 26.0 (no driver attached)
pcib1: <ACPI PCI-PCI bridge> at device 28.0 on pci0
pci1: <ACPI PCI bus> on pcib1
re0: <RealTek 8168/8111 B/C/CP/D/DP/E/F/G PCIe Gigabit Ethernet> port 0xe000-0xe0ff mem 0xa1604000-0xa1604fff,0xa1600000-0xa1603fff at device 0.0 on pci1
re0: Using 1 MSI-X message
re0: turning off MSI enable bit.
re0: Chip rev. 0x4c000000
re0: MAC rev. 0x00000000
miibus0: <MII bus> on re0
rgephy0: <RTL8251 1000BASE-T media interface> PHY 1 on miibus0
rgephy0:  none, 10baseT, 10baseT-FDX, 10baseT-FDX-flow, 100baseTX, 100baseTX-FDX, 100baseTX-FDX-flow, 1000baseT-FDX, 1000baseT-FDX-master, 1000baseT-FDX-flow, 1000baseT-FDX-flow-master, auto, auto-flow
re0: Using defaults for TSO: 65518/35/2048
re0: Ethernet address: 00:07:32:3c:63:6f
re0: netmap queues/slots: TX 1/256, RX 1/256
isab0: <PCI-ISA bridge> at device 31.0 on pci0
isa0: <ISA bus> on isab0
acpi_button0: <Power Button> on acpi0
acpi_tz0: <Thermal Zone> on acpi0
uart0: <16550 or compatible> port 0x3f8-0x3ff irq 4 flags 0x10 on acpi0
atkbdc0: <Keyboard controller (i8042)> at port 0x60,0x64 on isa0
atkbd0: <AT Keyboard> irq 1 on atkbdc0
kbd0 at atkbd0
atkbd0: [GIANT-LOCKED]
ppc0: cannot reserve I/O port range
est0: <Enhanced SpeedStep Frequency Control> on cpu0
est1: <Enhanced SpeedStep Frequency Control> on cpu1
est2: <Enhanced SpeedStep Frequency Control> on cpu2
est3: <Enhanced SpeedStep Frequency Control> on cpu3
Timecounters tick every 1.000 msec
nvme cam probe device init
usbus0: 5.0Gbps Super Speed USB v3.0
SMP: AP CPU #2 Launched!
SMP: AP CPU #1 Launched!
SMP: AP CPU #3 Launched!
Timecounter "TSC" frequency 1440002196 Hz quality 1000
Trying to mount root from ufs:/dev/ufs/FreeBSD_Install [ro,noatime]...
Root mount waiting for: usbus0
ugen0.1: <0x8086> at usbus0
uhub0: <0x8086 XHCI root HUB, class 9/0, rev 3.00/1.00, addr 1> on usbus0
uhub0: 13 ports with 13 removable, self powered
Root mount waiting for: usbus0
Root mount waiting for: usbus0
ugen0.2: <SanDisk> at usbus0
umass0: <SanDisk Cruzer Glide, class 0/0, rev 2.00/1.26, addr 1> on usbus0
umass0:  SCSI over Bulk-Only; quirks = 0x8100
umass0:0:0: Attached to scbus0
da0 at umass-sim0 bus 0 scbus0 target 0 lun 0
da0: <SanDisk Cruzer Glide 1.26> Fixed Direct Access SPC-4 SCSI device
da0: Serial Number 2004260573030E20EE04
da0: 40.000MB/s transfers
da0: 3819MB (7821312 512 byte sectors)
da0: quirks=0x2<NO_6_BYTE>
GEOM: da0: the secondary GPT header is not in the last LBA.
GEOM: diskid/DISK-2004260573030E20EE04: the secondary GPT header is not in the last LBA.
ugen0.3: <vendor 0x0000> at usbus0
Root mount waiting for: usbus0
ugen0.4: <vendor 0x0424> at usbus0
uhub1: <vendor 0x0424 product 0x4603, class 9/0, rev 2.01/1.82, addr 3> on usbus0
uhub1: MTT enabled
uhub1: 4 ports with 3 removable, self powered
Root mount waiting for: usbus0
ugen0.5: <CHICONY> at usbus0
ukbd0: <CHICONY HP Basic USB Keyboard, class 0/0, rev 1.10/3.00, addr 4> on usbus0
kbd2 at ukbd0
Root mount waiting for: usbus0
ugen0.6: <vendor 0x0424> at usbus0
mountroot: waiting for device /dev/ufs/FreeBSD_Install...
GEOM: diskid/DISK-2004260573030E20EE04: the secondary GPT header is not in the last LBA.
random: unblocking device.
re0: link state changed to DOWN
ums0: <vendor 0x0000 USB OPTICAL MOUSE, class 0/0, rev 1.10/1.00, addr 2> on usbus0
ums0: 3 buttons and [XYZ] coordinates ID=1
re0: link state changed to UP
re0: link state changed to DOWN
re0: link state changed to UP
re0: flags=8843<UP,BROADCAST,RUNNING,SIMPLEX,MULTICAST> metric 0 mtu 1500
        options=8209b<RXCSUM,TXCSUM,VLAN_MTU,VLAN_HWTAGGING,VLAN_HWCSUM,WOL_MAGIC,LINKSTATE>
        ether 00:07:32:3c:63:6f
        inet 192.168.1.66 netmask 0xffffff00 broadcast 192.168.1.255
        nd6 options=29<PERFORMNUD,IFDISABLED,AUTO_LINKLOCAL>
        media: Ethernet autoselect (1000baseT <full-duplex>)
        status: active
lo0: flags=8049<UP,LOOPBACK,RUNNING,MULTICAST> metric 0 mtu 16384
        options=600003<RXCSUM,TXCSUM,RXCSUM_IPV6,TXCSUM_IPV6>
        inet6 ::1 prefixlen 128
        inet6 fe80::1%lo0 prefixlen 64 scopeid 0x2
        inet 127.0.0.1 netmask 0xff000000
        nd6 options=21<PERFORMNUD,AUTO_LINKLOCAL>
        groups: lo
PING www.google.com (108.177.10.105): 56 data bytes
64 bytes from 108.177.10.105: icmp_seq=0 ttl=44 time=36.567 ms
64 bytes from 108.177.10.105: icmp_seq=1 ttl=44 time=35.166 ms
64 bytes from 108.177.10.105: icmp_seq=2 ttl=44 time=34.296 ms
64 bytes from 108.177.10.105: icmp_seq=3 ttl=44 time=34.581 ms
64 bytes from 108.177.10.105: icmp_seq=4 ttl=44 time=34.562 ms
64 bytes from 108.177.10.105: icmp_seq=5 ttl=44 time=39.342 ms
64 bytes from 108.177.10.105: icmp_seq=6 ttl=44 time=35.112 ms
64 bytes from 108.177.10.105: icmp_seq=7 ttl=44 time=36.337 ms
64 bytes from 108.177.10.105: icmp_seq=8 ttl=44 time=35.238 ms
64 bytes from 108.177.10.105: icmp_seq=9 ttl=44 time=35.293 ms

--- www.google.com ping statistics ---
10 packets transmitted, 10 packets received, 0.0% packet loss
round-trip min/avg/max/stddev = 34.296/35.649/39.342/1.412 ms
root@db:/tmp #
```


----------



## Robbykaty (Sep 17, 2016)

If anyone is interested OpenBSD 6.0 will see the onboard eMMC as sd0 and will install to sd0 for UpBoard....might help someone with FreeBSD the driver so FreeBSD can install on eMMC....same as OpenBSD will do...

# cat openbsd.up
OpenBSD 6.0-current (GENERIC.MP) #2459: Fri Sep 16 06:07:54 MDT 2016
deraadt@amd64.openbsd.org:/usr/src/sys/arch/amd64/compile/GENERIC.MP
RTC BIOS diagnostic error 37<config_unit,memory_size,invalid_time>
real mem = 3645538304 (3476MB)
avail mem = 3530547200 (3366MB)
mpath0 at root
scsibus0 at mpath0: 256 targets
mainbus0 at root
bios0 at mainbus0: SMBIOS rev. 2.8 @ 0x5b907000 (51 entries)
bios0: vendor American Megatrends Inc. version "UPC1BM0X" date 09/10/2016
bios0: AAEON UP-CHT01
acpi0 at bios0: rev 2
acpi0: sleep states S0 S4 S5
acpi0: tables DSDT FACP APIC FPDT FIDT MCFG SSDT SSDT SSDT UEFI HPET SSDT SSDT SSDT SSDT TPM2 LPIT BCFG PRAM BGRT CSRT WDAT
acpi0: wakeup devices
acpitimer0 at acpi0: 3579545 Hz, 24 bits
acpimadt0 at acpi0 addr 0xfee00000: PC-AT compat
cpu0 at mainbus0: apid 0 (boot processor)
cpu0: Intel(R) Atom(TM) x5-Z8350 CPU @ 1.44GHz, 1440.27 MHz
cpu0: FPU,VME,DE,PSE,TSC,MSR,PAE,MCE,CX8,APIC,SEP,MTRR,PGE,MCA,CMOV,PAT,PSE36,CFLUSH,DS,ACPI,MMX,FXSR,SSE,SSE2,SS,HTT,TM,PBE,SSE3,PCLMUL,DTES64,MWAIT,DS-CPL,VMX,EST,TM2,SSSE3,CX16,xTPR,PDCM,SSE4.1,SSE4.2,MOVBE,POPCNT,DEADLINE,AES,RDRAND,NXE,LONG,LAHF,3DNOWP,PERF,ITSC,SMEP,ERMS,SENSOR,ARAT
cpu0: 1MB 64b/line 16-way L2 cache
cpu0: smt 0, core 0, package 0
mtrr: Pentium Pro MTRR support, 8 var ranges, 88 fixed ranges
cpu0: apic clock running at 79MHz
cpu0: mwait min=64, max=64, C-substates=0.2.0.0.0.0.3.3, IBE
cpu1 at mainbus0: apid 2 (application processor)
cpu1: Intel(R) Atom(TM) x5-Z8350 CPU @ 1.44GHz, 1439.95 MHz
cpu1: FPU,VME,DE,PSE,TSC,MSR,PAE,MCE,CX8,APIC,SEP,MTRR,PGE,MCA,CMOV,PAT,PSE36,CFLUSH,DS,ACPI,MMX,FXSR,SSE,SSE2,SS,HTT,TM,PBE,SSE3,PCLMUL,DTES64,MWAIT,DS-CPL,VMX,EST,TM2,SSSE3,CX16,xTPR,PDCM,SSE4.1,SSE4.2,MOVBE,POPCNT,DEADLINE,AES,RDRAND,NXE,LONG,LAHF,3DNOWP,PERF,ITSC,SMEP,ERMS,SENSOR,ARAT
cpu1: 1MB 64b/line 16-way L2 cache
cpu1: smt 0, core 1, package 0
cpu2 at mainbus0: apid 4 (application processor)
cpu2: Intel(R) Atom(TM) x5-Z8350 CPU @ 1.44GHz, 1439.96 MHz
cpu2: FPU,VME,DE,PSE,TSC,MSR,PAE,MCE,CX8,APIC,SEP,MTRR,PGE,MCA,CMOV,PAT,PSE36,CFLUSH,DS,ACPI,MMX,FXSR,SSE,SSE2,SS,HTT,TM,PBE,SSE3,PCLMUL,DTES64,MWAIT,DS-CPL,VMX,EST,TM2,SSSE3,CX16,xTPR,PDCM,SSE4.1,SSE4.2,MOVBE,POPCNT,DEADLINE,AES,RDRAND,NXE,LONG,LAHF,3DNOWP,PERF,ITSC,SMEP,ERMS,SENSOR,ARAT
cpu2: 1MB 64b/line 16-way L2 cache
cpu2: smt 0, core 2, package 0
cpu3 at mainbus0: apid 6 (application processor)
cpu3: Intel(R) Atom(TM) x5-Z8350 CPU @ 1.44GHz, 1439.96 MHz
cpu3: FPU,VME,DE,PSE,TSC,MSR,PAE,MCE,CX8,APIC,SEP,MTRR,PGE,MCA,CMOV,PAT,PSE36,CFLUSH,DS,ACPI,MMX,FXSR,SSE,SSE2,SS,HTT,TM,PBE,SSE3,PCLMUL,DTES64,MWAIT,DS-CPL,VMX,EST,TM2,SSSE3,CX16,xTPR,PDCM,SSE4.1,SSE4.2,MOVBE,POPCNT,DEADLINE,AES,RDRAND,NXE,LONG,LAHF,3DNOWP,PERF,ITSC,SMEP,ERMS,SENSOR,ARAT
cpu3: 1MB 64b/line 16-way L2 cache
cpu3: smt 0, core 3, package 0
ioapic0 at mainbus0: apid 1 pa 0xfec00000, version 20, 115 pins
acpimcfg0 at acpi0 addr 0xe0000000, bus 0-255
acpihpet0 at acpi0: 14318179 Hz
acpiprt0 at acpi0: bus 0 (PCI0)
acpiprt1 at acpi0: bus 1 (RP01)
acpiprt2 at acpi0: bus -1 (RP02)
acpiprt3 at acpi0: bus -1 (RP03)
acpiprt4 at acpi0: bus -1 (RP04)
acpicpu0 at acpi0: C1(1000@1 mwait.1), PSS
acpicpu1 at acpi0: C1(1000@1 mwait.1), PSS
acpicpu2 at acpi0: C1(1000@1 mwait.1), PSS
acpicpu3 at acpi0: C1(1000@1 mwait.1), PSS
acpipwrres0 at acpi0: ID3C, resource for ISP3
acpipwrres1 at acpi0: CLK3
acpipwrres2 at acpi0: CLK4
acpipwrres3 at acpi0: CLK2
acpipwrres4 at acpi0: CLK1
acpipwrres5 at acpi0: CLK0
acpipwrres6 at acpi0: CLK1
acpipwrres7 at acpi0: USBC, resource for XHC1, OTG1
acpipwrres8 at acpi0: P28X
acpipwrres9 at acpi0: P18X
acpipwrres10 at acpi0: P12X
acpipwrres11 at acpi0: P28P
acpipwrres12 at acpi0: P18P
acpipwrres13 at acpi0: P19X
acpipwrres14 at acpi0: P06X
acpipwrres15 at acpi0: P28T
acpipwrres16 at acpi0: P18D
acpipwrres17 at acpi0: P18T
acpipwrres18 at acpi0: P3P3
acpipwrres19 at acpi0: P12T
acpipwrres20 at acpi0: P28W
acpipwrres21 at acpi0: P18W
acpipwrres22 at acpi0: P12W
acpipwrres23 at acpi0: P33W
acpipwrres24 at acpi0: P33X
acpipwrres25 at acpi0: P4BW
acpitz0 at acpi0: critical temperature is 90 degC
"PNP0501" at acpi0 not configured
"INT33A4" at acpi0 not configured
sdhc0 at acpi0: SDHA addr 0xa1730000/0x1000 irq 45
sdhc0: SDHC 3.0, 200 MHz base clock
sdmmc0 at sdhc0: 8-bit, sd high-speed, mmc high-speed, dma
"INTL9C60" at acpi0 not configured
"INTL9C60" at acpi0 not configured
"80862288" at acpi0 not configured
"80862288" at acpi0 not configured
"8086228A" at acpi0 not configured
"8086228E" at acpi0 not configured
dwiic0 at acpi0: I2C1 addr 0xa172c000/0x1000 irq 32
iic0 at dwiic0
dwiic1 at acpi0: I2C2 addr 0xa172a000/0x1000 irq 33
iic1 at dwiic1
dwiic2 at acpi0: I2C3 addr 0xa1728000/0x1000 irq 34
iic2 at dwiic2
"ADC081C" at acpi0 not configured
dwiic3 at acpi0: I2C5 addr 0xa1726000/0x1000 irq 36
iic3 at dwiic3
dwiic4 at acpi0: I2C6 addr 0xa1724000/0x1000 irq 37
iic4 at dwiic4
dwiic5 at acpi0: I2C7 addr 0xa1722000/0x1000 irq 38
iic5 at dwiic5
"INT33BD" at acpi0 not configured
chvgpio0 at acpi0: GPO1 uid 2 addr 0xfed88000/0x8000 irq 48, 59 pins
"INT33F5" at acpi0 not configured
"808622A8" at acpi0 not configured
"HAD022A8" at acpi0 not configured
"INT33D5" at acpi0 not configured
acpibtn0 at acpi0: PWRB
chvgpio1 at acpi0: GPO0 uid 1 addr 0xfed80000/0x8000 irq 49, 56 pins
chvgpio2 at acpi0: GPO2 uid 3 addr 0xfed90000/0x8000 irq 50, 24 pins
chvgpio3 at acpi0: GPO3 uid 4 addr 0xfed98000/0x8000 irq 91, 55 pins
chvgpio4 at acpi0: GPO4 uid 5
"ACPI000C" at acpi0 not configured
"INT3403" at acpi0 not configured
"MSFT0101" at acpi0 not configured
acpivideo0 at acpi0: GFX0
acpivout0 at acpivideo0: DD01
acpivout at acpivideo0 not configured
acpivout at acpivideo0 not configured
acpivout at acpivideo0 not configured
acpivout at acpivideo0 not configured
acpivout at acpivideo0 not configured
acpivout at acpivideo0 not configured
acpivout at acpivideo0 not configured
cpu0: Enhanced SpeedStep 1440 MHz: speeds: 1441, 1440, 1360, 1280, 1200, 1120, 1040, 960, 880, 800, 720, 640, 560, 480 MHz
pci0 at mainbus0 bus 0
pchb0 at pci0 dev 0 function 0 "Intel Braswell Host" rev 0x36
"Intel HD Graphics" rev 0x36 at pci0 dev 2 function 0 not configured
xhci0 at pci0 dev 20 function 0 "Intel Braswell xHCI" rev 0x36: msi
usb0 at xhci0: USB revision 3.0
uhub0 at usb0 configuration 1 interface 0 "Intel xHCI root hub" rev 3.00/1.00 addr 1
vendor "Intel", unknown product 0x22b7 (class serial bus subclass USB, rev 0x36) at pci0 dev 22 function 0 not configured
"Intel Braswell TXE" rev 0x36 at pci0 dev 26 function 0 not configured
ppb0 at pci0 dev 28 function 0 "Intel Braswell PCIE" rev 0x36: msi
pci1 at ppb0 bus 1
re0 at pci1 dev 0 function 0 "Realtek 8168" rev 0x0c: RTL8168G/8111G (0x4c00), msi, address 00:07:32:3c:63:6f
rgephy0 at re0 phy 7: RTL8251 PHY, rev. 0
pcib0 at pci0 dev 31 function 0 "Intel Braswell PCU LPC" rev 0x36
isa0 at pcib0
isadma0 at isa0
com0 at isa0 port 0x3f8/8 irq 4: ns16550a, 16 byte fifo
com1 at isa0 port 0x2f8/8 irq 3: ns8250, no fifo
com2 at isa0 port 0x3e8/8 irq 5: ns8250, no fifo
pckbc0 at isa0 port 0x60/5 irq 1 irq 12
pckbd0 at pckbc0 (kbd slot)
wskbd0 at pckbd0: console keyboard
pcppi0 at isa0 port 0x61
spkr0 at pcppi0
efifb0 at mainbus0: 1920x1200, 32bpp
wsdisplay0 at efifb0 mux 1: console (std, vt100 emulation), using wskbd0
wsdisplay0: screen 1-5 added (std, vt100 emulation)
scsibus1 at sdmmc0: 2 targets, initiator 0
sd0 at scsibus1 targ 1 lun 0: <Kingston, M52564, 0000> SCSI2 0/direct fixed
sd0: 59648MB, 512 bytes/sector, 122159104 sectors
uhidev0 at uhub0 port 4 configuration 1 interface 0 "vendor 0x0000 USB OPTICAL MOUSE" rev 1.10/1.00 addr 2
uhidev0: iclass 3/1, 1 report id
ums0 at uhidev0 reportid 1: 3 buttons, Z dir
wsmouse0 at ums0 mux 0
uhub1 at uhub0 port 7 configuration 1 interface 0 "Standard Microsystems product 0x4603" rev 2.01/1.82 addr 3
uhidev1 at uhub1 port 1 configuration 1 interface 0 "CHICONY HP Basic USB Keyboard" rev 1.10/3.00 addr 4
uhidev1: iclass 3/1
ukbd0 at uhidev1: 8 variable keys, 6 key codes
wskbd1 at ukbd0 mux 1
wskbd1: connecting to wsdisplay0
ugen0 at uhub1 port 4 "Standard Microsystems Bridge device" rev 2.00/1.16 addr 5
vscsi0 at root
scsibus2 at vscsi0: 256 targets
softraid0 at root
scsibus3 at softraid0: 256 targets
root on sd0a (32eec786e45bb0bf.a) swap on sd0b dump on sd0b
lo0: flags=8049<UP,LOOPBACK,RUNNING,MULTICAST> mtu 32768
        index 3 priority 0 llprio 3
        groups: lo
        inet6 ::1 prefixlen 128
        inet6 fe80::1%lo0 prefixlen 64 scopeid 0x3
        inet 127.0.0.1 netmask 0xff000000
re0: flags=8843<UP,BROADCAST,RUNNING,SIMPLEX,MULTICAST> mtu 1500
        lladdr 00:07:32:3c:63:6f
        index 1 priority 0 llprio 3
        groups: egress
        media: Ethernet autoselect (1000baseT full-duplex,rxpause,txpause)
        status: active
        inet 192.168.1.149 netmask 0xffffff00 broadcast 192.168.1.255
enc0: flags=0<>
        index 2 priority 0 llprio 3
        groups: enc
        status: active
pflog0: flags=141<UP,RUNNING,PROMISC> mtu 33144
        index 4 priority 0 llprio 3
        groups: pflog
PING www.google.com (74.125.138.104): 56 data bytes
64 bytes from 74.125.138.104: icmp_seq=0 ttl=46 time=31.188 ms
64 bytes from 74.125.138.104: icmp_seq=1 ttl=46 time=30.987 ms
64 bytes from 74.125.138.104: icmp_seq=2 ttl=46 time=31.143 ms
64 bytes from 74.125.138.104: icmp_seq=3 ttl=46 time=29.918 ms
64 bytes from 74.125.138.104: icmp_seq=4 ttl=46 time=29.436 ms
64 bytes from 74.125.138.104: icmp_seq=5 ttl=46 time=31.418 ms
64 bytes from 74.125.138.104: icmp_seq=6 ttl=46 time=29.686 ms
64 bytes from 74.125.138.104: icmp_seq=7 ttl=46 time=30.051 ms
64 bytes from 74.125.138.104: icmp_seq=8 ttl=46 time=30.790 ms
64 bytes from 74.125.138.104: icmp_seq=9 ttl=46 time=43.960 ms
64 bytes from 74.125.138.104: icmp_seq=10 ttl=46 time=30.157 ms
64 bytes from 74.125.138.104: icmp_seq=11 ttl=46 time=30.412 ms
64 bytes from 74.125.138.104: icmp_seq=12 ttl=46 time=30.384 ms
64 bytes from 74.125.138.104: icmp_seq=13 ttl=46 time=30.369 ms
64 bytes from 74.125.138.104: icmp_seq=14 ttl=46 time=30.441 ms
64 bytes from 74.125.138.104: icmp_seq=15 ttl=46 time=30.446 ms
64 bytes from 74.125.138.104: icmp_seq=16 ttl=46 time=30.467 ms
64 bytes from 74.125.138.104: icmp_seq=17 ttl=46 time=30.641 ms
64 bytes from 74.125.138.104: icmp_seq=18 ttl=46 time=30.775 ms
64 bytes from 74.125.138.104: icmp_seq=19 ttl=46 time=30.727 ms

--- www.google.com ping statistics ---
20 packets transmitted, 20 packets received, 0.0% packet loss
round-trip min/avg/max/std-dev = 29.436/31.170/43.960/2.974 ms
# df -k
Filesystem  1K-blocks      Used     Avail Capacity  Mounted on
/dev/sd0a     1028878     53848    923588     6%    /
/dev/sd0l    29655916        18  28173104     0%    /home
/dev/sd0d     4125406        40   3919096     0%    /tmp
/dev/sd0f     2061054    379926   1578076    19%    /usr
/dev/sd0g     1028878    218918    758518    22%    /usr/X11R6
/dev/sd0h     7349662       218   6981962     0%    /usr/local
/dev/sd0k     2061054         2   1958000     0%    /usr/obj
/dev/sd0j     2061054         2   1958000     0%    /usr/src
/dev/sd0e     6953150      5404   6600090     0%    /var
#


----------



## ronaldlees (Jan 15, 2018)

They've since that time come out with another board (called UP Squared) - which uses Apollo Lake Pentium and up to 8GB. It seems to have more bells and whistles than the original UP board.  Some guys at pfsense got it working as router (since it has the 2 Gigabit ports).  I wonder about the extra peripherals though (bunch of them) - like GPIO, I2S, CSI, M.2, etc - and whether FreeBSD would support them, or (as in the case of M.2 - the peripherals that were attached).


----------



## Phishfry (Jan 16, 2018)

Up Squared does look nice but $230 without chassis seems high. Considering $100 for the Up basic.

I guess compared to the larger format Turbot dual-E it is cheaper.
Both seem overpriced.

I bought some Jetway PicoITX and they only cost me $220 from a brand I trust.


----------



## ronaldlees (Jan 16, 2018)

Phishfry said:


> Up Squared does look nice but $230 without chassis seems high. Considering $100 for the Up basic.
> 
> I guess compared to the larger format Turbot dual-E it is cheaper.
> Both seem overpriced.
> ...



Yeah - buy an Intel and right away patch it.  I understand that! - The Jetway is AMD? Nah - that's Intel too.  Anyway, the cost you've quoted is for the quad/8GB option.  The duo/4GB option is around $169, and at that level it is right in line with some of the other board options I've been considering for a new router.

The downside is the Realtek NICS, but they were tested out to 900 Mbps on the pfsense install, and are not shared IIRC.


----------



## Phishfry (Jan 17, 2018)

Yea Realtek on my Jetway Pico too.

I see now the cheaper UP squared models. $145 for 2GB/32GB sounds reasonable for its size.
Why are they charging $30 dollars tax I wonder. I tried to get one with case for $179.99 and it tacked on $37 tax....


----------



## ronaldlees (Jan 17, 2018)

Phishfry said:


> Yea Realtek on my Jetway Pico too.
> 
> I see now the cheaper UP squared models. $145 for 2GB/32GB sounds reasonable for its size.
> Why are they charging $30 dollars tax I wonder. I tried to get one with case for $179.99 and it tacked on $37 tax....



Aaeon (makes UP stuff) - has parent company of  ASUS, so would have import toll.  Yet - that does seem high.

I'm liking this board because I think it's a notch higher in terms of potential usage versus the PcEngines stuff.  So, if I want to re-purpose the board from a router, it can work with a little higher performance demanding apps - like media, desktop, etc.  I have plenty of the lower powered SBCs now, but they're good for fewer options. So long as the power consumption is less than something like 10W, I'm good.

From what I'm reading tho - GPIO on FreeBSD may be an issue.


----------



## maks (Jun 22, 2018)

I had installed FreeBSD version 11.1 release amd64 with ZFS (Up-board has a 64Gb drive and 4Gb memory). It was installed fine and looks like works okay, but system regularly freeze and stuck and it happens unpredictable. Sometimes after 24h, sometimes after 7 days. After freeze the system stays as pingable, even nginx respond 504 error and even "top" shows a processes on remote console which was connected before. But when I stop a "top" then got a freeze as well and then console doesn't work at all. So the FBSD seems works unstable on Up-board unfortunately. And it seems that the system is losing the disk because I don't see any errors in the logs. Any ideas ?

This is screen from last console when it was freeze.


```
ARC: 94M Total, 3671K MFU, 41M MRU, 275K Anon, 776K Header, 48M Other
     9061K Compressed, 36M Uncompressed, 4.08:1 Ratio
Swap: 16G Total, 16G Free

  PID USERNAME    THR PRI NICE   SIZE    RES STATE   C   TIME    WCPU COMMAND
1121 root          1  20    0 22212K  6024K CPU1    1   4:36   0.69% top
  972 user          1  20    0 27532K  3392K select  0   0:08   0.12% gpg-agent
  628 minecraft    22  40    0  2022M   412M uwait   0  88:43   0.08% java
  582 root          1  20    0   104M 24440K kqread  1   1:01   0.04% python2.7
1115 user          1  20    0 85232K  7416K select  3   0:14   0.03% sshd
1024 user          5  20    0 88516K 24452K select  3   5:22   0.02% gvfsd-trash
1017 root          1  20    0 25676K  2920K select  3   0:14   0.01% hald-addon-storage
1004 haldaemon     2  20    0 61200K  7840K select  1   0:32   0.01% hald
  907 root          1  20    0 20640K  6380K select  0   0:03   0.01% sendmail
  839 mysql        23  20    0   752M   465M select  2   0:34   0.01% mysqld
1057 root          1  20    0 25676K  2948K select  3   0:35   0.00% hald-addon-storage
  697 root          1  20    0   154M 12840K kqread  3   0:07   0.00% php-fpm
5691 root          1  20    0 12600K  2488K ppwait  3   0:00   0.00% cron
5625 root          1  20    0 12600K  2488K ppwait  2   0:00   0.00% cron
5668 root          1  20    0 12600K  2488K ppwait  0   0:00   0.00% cron
5675 root          1  20    0 12600K  2488K ppwait  2   0:00   0.00% cron
5609 root          1  20    0 12600K  2488K ppwait  0   0:00   0.00% cron
5651 root          1  20    0 12600K  2488K ppwait  1   0:00   0.00% cron
5657 root          1  20    0 12600K  2488K ppwait  0   0:00   0.00% cron
5664 root          1  20    0 12600K  2488K ppwait  0   0:00   0.00% cron
5673 root          1  20    0 12600K  2488K ppwait  0   0:00   0.00% cron
5693 root          1  20    0 12600K  2488K ppwait  1   0:00   0.00% cron
5735 root          1  20    0 12600K  2488K ppwait  1   0:00   0.00% cron
5743 root          1  21    0 12600K  2488K ppwait  2   0:00   0.00% cron
5783 root          1  20    0 12600K  2488K ppwait  0   0:00   0.00% cron
5785 root          1  20    0 12600K  2488K ppwait  2   0:00   0.00% cron
5863 root          1  20    0 12600K  2488K ppwait  3   0:00   0.00% cron
5631 root          1  20    0 12600K  2488K ppwait  2   0:00   0.00% cron
5620 root          1  20    0 12600K  2488K ppwait  1   0:00   0.00% cron
```


----------



## Phishfry (Jun 22, 2018)

Some of these tools might help pinpoint the problem: gstat, iostat, vmstat, systat -vm


----------



## maks (Jul 12, 2018)

Hi guys. I'm back and gonna explain more details about freeze FreeBSD on my Up-board. p.s. Yes, OS still got freeze.

I'm using FreeBSD as home small server and desktop as well for some kind of development. Installed FreeBSD 11.1r on ZFS, XFCE 4.12, Chromium, Firefox, Opera and more. Tried a lot of combination of settings for ZFS and OS. It didn't help.

But found out some details during investigation. When I tried to reduce video memory in BIOS to low as possible (there is 3 options: DVMT pre-allocated, DVMT total GFX mem and Aperture size) then OS got freeze more often, every 2-3 hours. When reset setting to default then OS works more stable but still got freeze about every 3-7 days.

As fact a reason of freeze OS because loose a hard drive. My question is what the dependencies between video memory, and lost a disk and freeze of OS? Thoughts?

OS does not freeze completely on 100%. It is keeps as pingable and I can even enter login and password in the ssh. But cannot get in.

p.s. I also tried to catch the error from first tty by 'watch /dev/ttyv0' and got zero warning messages about any issues. Nothing.

p.p.s. Also I see a noise on the notifications from Chromium. Same time when I start a Chromium with option '--_disable_-_gpu_' browser works fine, no noises.

So, I guess a problem with video drivers or with on-board video adapter. But why OS got freeze because lost a drive a still mysterious for me.


----------



## Phishfry (Jul 13, 2018)

Have you considered trying UFS just to eliminate ZFS as a possible cause of the problem.
But looking at your top I would start by axing HAL in rc.conf.
This may be an xorg driver issue. Have you tried the newer kmod driver in FreeBSD for these newer Intel video chips.
From the console is the board solid?
I have never set the Aperture size for memory. Defaults are best here.


----------



## ronaldlees (Jul 13, 2018)

The other thing is possible memory exhaustion.  This topic was written up in some threads on the forum a couple months ago.  Just search for "swap" keyword.  If your kernel has not completely bonked (evidenced by pinging, etc) - then it seems like your system has killed off some processes as result of memory exhaustion.  System is still running, but crippled.

I see you have 16GB free swap, but that in itself seems anomalous.


----------



## maks (Jul 13, 2018)

kmod driver is installed:

```
[root@freebsd /usr/home/user]# kldload i915kms
kldload: can't load i915kms: module already loaded or in kernel
[root@freebsd /usr/home/user]# kldload i915
kldload: can't load i915: module already loaded or in kernel
```
HAL configured correctly.
I'm gonna keep looking into and check stability for different BIOS settings. For up now I had disabled all BOOST options for CPU and GPU.
If it will not help then gonna try to install OS on external drive on ZFS. And then gonna play with UFS.
Assuming and considering all above, this is gonna take few more weeks. Will post the report after.


----------



## maks (Jul 13, 2018)

ronaldlees said:


> The other thing is possible memory exhaustion.


I think you are probably right. To use FreeBSD 11 x64 with ZFS on 4GB memory cardsize pc not a good idea.


----------



## ronaldlees (Jul 17, 2018)

maks said:


> I think you are probably right. To use FreeBSD 11 x64 with ZFS on 4GB memory cardsize pc not a good idea.



This is one of the threads that speaks to the swap and memory issue:

https://forums.freebsd.org/threads/swap-memory.64139/


----------



## maks (Jul 19, 2018)

Thank you for your reply. I read it from end to end and tried suggestions from that thread but it didn't help. Still got freezes. Next step to install FBSD on external usb ssd. The only way. Imho. Will let you know about results.


----------



## Chris_H (Jul 19, 2018)

Phishfry said:


> Meanwhile ADI announces a dual ethernet Turbot for all your network needs.
> http://www.adiengineering.com/products/minnowboard-turbot-duale/
> 
> I would prefer mine with Coreboot/Seabios.
> ...


Add an AMD CPU to that list, and I'll take it! 

--Chris


----------



## Phishfry (Jul 19, 2018)

It's called the PCEngines APU2/3.
Not alot of umph though. Great for embedded without the Arm hangover.
Pretty big for this class boards. NanoITX versus PicoITX


----------



## maks (Jul 19, 2018)

Seems I found a problem. Overheating of eMMC drive... eMMC located on the reverse side of computer board and has a shared heat sink with RAM which is as fact, obviously, not enough. I had installed additional heatsink + fan and it definitely works much better and even faster then before (I see how applications works). Made  the maximum load on the computer, cpu, drive, memory and video and worked perfectly for several hours without failures. So far so good. I couldn't imagine that the eMMC require additional cooling. I was sure it was designed for ambient temperatures and onboard heatsink should be enough. So this is was good experience. Hope it helps to someone.


----------



## ronaldlees (Jul 20, 2018)

maks : Good to know.  Had been considering the board, but then backed off when you posted.  So, maybe now a go again thing.  Thanks.


----------



## maks (Jul 21, 2018)

*ronaldlees*
Thank you. Right now it looks like this. Looks scary, but this is a temporary solution. Because another heatsink was not found. Works much stable now. Got one freeze but not because drive, but video memory. Chromium + youtube doesn't like low video memory. I changed video setting to default and 22 hours playing streaming video from youtube and so far so good.


----------



## Chris_H (Jul 21, 2018)

Looks scary indeed! 
At his point, it looks like the fan probably consumes more watts than the CPU.
Thanks maks for hanging in there so long, and sharing so much information. The value of this is priceless!

--Chris


----------



## maks (Jul 25, 2018)

Hi guys. As fact additional heatsink didn't help too. For few days it worked fine but then again got freezes every 4-8 hours. So this is was definitely not a overheating problem. Sorry that I did not check everything completely and mislead everyone. Also was wrong about back heatsink. I'd disassembled it and noticed that heatsink for CPU only. So, CPU has two heatsinks on the top and on back side. Memory and eMMC has no heatsinks at all. Yesterday I had reinstalled FBSD completely from scratch with UFS on internal drive again. I don't hang up  And will look how it gonna works. Probably reason of freezes was in ZFS. I hope so. See you later.


----------



## maks (Aug 28, 2018)

Good day everyone. I'm back with good news. 23 days uptime. So it definitely works stable now. FreeBSD has been reinstalled from scratch on UFS to on-board eMMC. I don't know why OS did not work stable with on-board eMMC + ZFS. Even on installation stage FreeBSD was a freeze for 10 minutes when I tried to install OS with ZFS and it was instantly with UFS. So, this is was a good experience. Don't use ZFS for internal eMMC.


----------



## Toysrfun (Oct 19, 2018)

As far as the Intel Up board it will run either Ubuntu 14.04 or 16.04 just fine with all peripherals functional. If you’re attempting any other OS than that is on you to develop the code, drivers, etc.., in order to function properly. With either of those Ubuntu platforms you still need to upload the python for the GPIO pinouts.


----------



## Phishfry (Sep 18, 2022)

Well 6 years later and I finally got bought some of these to test GPIO pins with chvgpio driver.
The glich on these is you must disable a hint for the UART's from the loader prompt.
`unset hint.uart.1.at`

I found a nice miniPC that contains the Gen 1 UpBoard:
MediaVue Carbon

It also has a built in USB Wireless adapter that works OOB.

```
run0 on uhub1
run0: <1.0> on usbus0
run0: MAC/BBP RT5390 (rev 0x0502), RF RT5370 (MIMO 1T1R), address 70:f1:1c:57:43:84
run0: [HT] Enabling 802.11n
wlan0: Ethernet address: 70:f1:1c:57:43:84
run0: firmware RT3071 ver. 0.33 loaded
```


Some notes:
MIPI-CSI2 = Not standard

Power Protection= I accidentally applied 12V power to a 5V device and it did not fry. Hallelujah.

GPIO are located on gpioc1

```
gpio0: <Intel Cherry View GPIO> iomem 0xfed80000-0xfed87fff irq 49 on acpi0
gpiobus0: <GPIO bus> on gpio0
gpioc0: <GPIO controller> on gpio0
gpio1: <Intel Cherry View GPIO> iomem 0xfed88000-0xfed8ffff irq 48 on acpi0
gpiobus1: <GPIO bus> on gpio1
gpioc1: <GPIO controller> on gpio1
gpio2: <Intel Cherry View GPIO> iomem 0xfed90000-0xfed97fff irq 50 on acpi0
gpiobus2: <GPIO bus> on gpio2
gpioc2: <GPIO controller> on gpio2
gpio3: <Intel Cherry View GPIO> iomem 0xfed98000-0xfed9ffff irq 91 on acpi0
gpiobus3: <GPIO bus> on gpio3
gpioc3: <GPIO controller> on gpio3
```

I am pretty sure these are the usable pins:

```
gpioctl -f /dev/gpioc1 -l
pin 00:    1    GPIO_DFX0_PAD<OUT>
pin 01:    0    GPIO_DFX3_PAD<>
pin 02:    1    GPIO_DFX7_PAD<OUT>
pin 03:    0    GPIO_DFX1_PAD<>
pin 04:    0    GPIO_DFX5_PAD<>
pin 05:    0    GPIO_DFX4_PAD<>
pin 06:    1    GPIO_DFX8_PAD<OUT>
pin 07:    1    GPIO_DFX2_PAD<OUT>
pin 08:    1    GPIO_DFX6_PAD<OUT>
pin 09:    -1    <>
pin 10:    -1    <>
pin 11:    -1    <>
pin 12:    -1    <>
pin 13:    -1    <>
pin 14:    -1    <>
pin 15:    0    SEC_GPIO_SUS11_PAD<>
pin 16:    0    GPIO_SUS4_PAD<>
pin 17:    0    SEC_GPIO_SUS8_PAD<>
pin 18:    0    GPIO_SUS2_PAD<>
pin 19:    0    GPIO_SUS6_PAD<>
pin 20:    1    CX_PREQ_B_PAD<OUT>
pin 21:    0    SEC_GPIO_SUS9_PAD<>
```


----------

